# What's your setup this season?



## heisenberg (Aug 25, 2013)

The 13/14 season is approaching quickly for most of across the US. Curious to hear everyone's setup or what they plan to setup for this year.

I just ordered:

- 2013 yes the greats 158
- burton cartels (blue)
- already own dc phase (may get burton ion)

I got the yes board on clearance for 300 and the cartels for 130, sick setup for the price!


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

currently pretty undecided, i know that im going to buy a last year model board. a jib board that i wont care to beat up maybe a ride kink or something similar
bindings going to try out some flux rk or ds30's this year
and i need new boots to thinking another pair of hails, but i may switch it up and go with something stiffer maybe some nike's


----------



## Aflimacon (Aug 12, 2013)

Currently thinking:

2013 Flow Rush
Rome 390s
Whatever boots I like; probably something with the Boa system cause I can barely lace normal shoes in the cold.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Proto HD
32 TM Two's (last year's)
Ride El Hefe's (last year's)


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Same gear as last year; 

'12 163 NS Legacy
'13 Burton Cartels
'12 DC Judges


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Aflimacon said:


> Currently thinking:
> 
> 2013 Flow Rush
> Rome 390s
> Whatever boots I like; probably something with the Boa system cause I can barely lace normal shoes in the cold.


Once I got my dual boas I knew I was never going back.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

2014 Lib Darker series 61 - Stoked to ride this. 
2013 DC Status T.R. - Double boa, and really stiff. 
2013 K2 Formula bindings, but might get the 14 Now Drives later on. 
2013 Airblaster Alaskablaster jacket - 20/20k $200 ordered this one recently and I'm still waiting...
...along with a basketball jersey type of base layer. Seems like a great idea I run way too hot in full sleeve base. 
Torn between new EG2 lenses or new goggles atm.
Pants will have to wait. I'm set on some Goretex tho.

Anyway super stoked to ride this year. C'mon snow storms.


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/81922-2013-2014-setup-pics.html


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I am riding my new (as of last year) Gnu Riders Choice, got my 2010 Ride Delta's on it with all new ladders. 

New O'Niell 15K snow jacket and pants.

Haven't bought boots yet, gotta get on that.


The Kiddo still has his skate banana with Union Flite (kids size) bindings. Bought him a Capita Horrorscope but it might be a bit big for him, though I do expect him to grow into it this season.

Wife has a new Ladies Choice with Burton Lexa bindings, 2010 Park Pickle and 2009 Jamie Lynn. She also has more snow pants and Jackets than any 1 chick needs.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

And my 7 year old stepson will be riding these...



Sneaky is well excited now...!!!

www.sneakysnowboarder.com


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

2012 Never Summer Cobra
2013 Never Summer Proto HD
2011 Never Summer Proto CT
2011 Never Summer Evo

Burton Imperial boots

2011 Burton Cartel
2011 Burton Mission
2013 Burton Genesis 

Arcteryx Stingray Jacket
Burton AK pants

Need a new helmet this season, like the new anon stuff or maybe a Giro combyne.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

All last years stuff, unless I can talk the wife into a second set of bindings.

12/13 Capita DOA
12/13 Capita Charlie
12/13 Flux DMCC-Lights
12/13 Ride RFLs


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Are those the Genesis on that Proto HD? Color combo looks pretty sweet. I'm looking for something a little softer than my Prophecys to put on the HD, and those might be the ticket. I'm not convinced that ankle strap does anything though... there is nothing to it.


----------



## jhowell09 (Sep 28, 2013)

Just got my Burton Se7en tuned up by the local shop. Board still fitted with Burton Freestyle bindings.
Just purchased k2 Maysis boots.


Havent gone out the past couple of years and money is tight so I havent updated my board/bindings for awhile. Oh well it still rides great. :dunno:


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Are those the Genesis on that Proto HD? Color combo looks pretty sweet. I'm looking for something a little softer than my Prophecys to put on the HD, and those might be the ticket. I'm not convinced that ankle strap does anything though... there is nothing to it.


Ya, Genesis on the HD. I prefer a bit of a softer binding in my everyday board. At first I was suspicious with the strap but is very comfortable and seems to work well.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

13/14 NS Proto HD
12/13 NS SL
10/11 Lib Tech Skate Banana

13 Nike Zoom Ites
14 Nike Vapen

Salomon Hologram
Union force
Ride Rodeo
maybe the 14 Burton Genesis because they look sick

Pictures to come. Vapen aren't in yet


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

'14 NS Heritage X
'14 NS Proto HDX
'13 Rome 390 Boss
'10 DC Scout

Clearly, the boots are due for replacing. Also, I need another set of bindings so I don't have to hot swap them every time I change boards. Oh, and I have a bunch of other boards that may or may not see snow this winter, hence my not listing them.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

NS heritage
Now.ipo,s
32 lashed


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

aiidoneus said:


> 2012 Never Summer Cobra
> 2013 Never Summer Proto HD
> 2011 Never Summer Proto CT
> 2011 Never Summer Evo


ur not gonna ride that cobra, so sell it to me


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

2012 Burton Nug
2012 Union Contact
2012 32 TM-Two

I really want a 2013 Lib Tech Box Scratcher though and I'm waiting patiently for a good sale to show up. The prices on them are dropping quite steadily, they were on sale for 324 and like 2 weeks later the new price is 288. I'm hoping for sub 200 but I bet most people will buy buy buy long before it gets down there.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The same as last year:
'13 Jones Flagship with yet to determine bindings
'13 Ride Farah with Ride Fame
K2 Contour (new ones )
The Jones Solution Split with yet to determine Tesla will soon join 
:yahoo:


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Same setups as last year although I might try rearranging bindings on my boards. For first snow this year I think Imma ride my 144 Ride Farah with Union Milan bindings. Did get new boots at end of season last year that I am eager to try 11/12 Vans Veils with dual boa. Last year rode in DC Phases that are so comfy but super soft now where I always gotta stop and tighten so I am excited bout the easy adjustment and no more bloody fingers from laces.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

heisenberg said:


> The 13/14 season is approaching quickly for most of across the US. Curious to hear everyone's setup or what they plan to setup for this year.
> 
> I just ordered:
> 
> ...


Breaking Bad fan? 

Anyway, 

2013 Flow Drifter
2012 NS Heritage
2012 NS Evo
2010 Burton Supermodel X
2011 NS SL


----------



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> 13/14 NS Proto HD
> 12/13 NS SL
> 10/11 Lib Tech Skate Banana
> 
> ...


how are thse Rodeos and Holograms? Thinking about getting one of these binding for a park setup. Which do you prefer?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Weasley said:


> how are thse Rodeos and Holograms? Thinking about getting one of these binding for a park setup. Which do you prefer?


Not to hate on Ride but since I've used the Hologram they will be either sold or retired. If you want a loose comfortable skate feel from tip to tall but good heel toe edge response I would go Hologram. The Rodeos where comfy but you really gotta push them for response. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> Not to hate on Ride but since I've used the Hologram they will be either sold or retired. If you want a loose comfortable skate feel from tip to tall but good heel toe edge response I would go Hologram. The Rodeos where comfy but you really gotta push them for response.
> 
> Hope that helps.


awesome thanks, heard nothing but good stuff about those Holograms


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

'13 Forum Manual 153
'10 or '11 Nitro Rook LTD 154
'12 Signal Omni 156
'10 Pyramid board (k2 brigade I believe) 157

Union Force SL's
Nitro Raiden Zero's
Pro-tec B2
Avalung pack w/ transceiver

Still waiting on my main bitch, the '13 Salomon Man's board in 156.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

atr3yu said:


> All last years stuff, unless I can talk the wife into a second set of bindings.
> 
> 12/13 Capita DOA
> 12/13 Capita Charlie
> ...


How do you like that slasher? Is it pretty stiff or more of a medium flex? Been wanting to grab one of those for a few seasons now.


----------



## TR11 (Sep 29, 2013)

07 159 LT Banana - for messing around
13 159 LT Hot Knife - Cruising the mountain
11 168 Nidecker Legend UG - Powder

Burton Triad
Union Force
Union Force DLX

Driver X


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

If all of my selling of last season gear goes well.

Board Bataleon Disaster 2013










Union Contact Bindings 2013










Neff Character Gloves










Quicksilver Drill pants










Nike 6.0 kampai Jacket










Nike 6.0 Zoom Kaiju boot










Oakley Splice Goggles


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Another one of these threads? Okay I'll bite :laugh:


'12 LibTech Attack banana 156 for all mountain days 
'13 Forum Youngblood 154 for park 
'12 K2 Turbo Dream 159 for pow
Coupled with either the Rome Targas or 390 Boss 

Wearing '13 Vans Infuse


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm going to start another thread like this in a week.. just in case anyone's gear changes.


----------



## Aflimacon (Aug 12, 2013)

Aflimacon said:


> Currently thinking:
> 
> 2013 Flow Rush
> Rome 390s
> Whatever boots I like; probably something with the Boa system cause I can barely lace normal shoes in the cold.


Actually, I think I'm getting Cartels instead; I found some medium Cartels in my area for 75 USD. :yahoo:


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

-Prior Khyber Split with Spark Magnetos for splitting
-Ride Highlife UL with Rome Targas for pow days or good conditions in general
-Gnu Altered Genetics with Union Forces for everything else


----------



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

Board: Signal Park 150. 
If I have money to splurge: Any new/used board with either flat or hybrid camber as I have never tried these cambers yet and really want to in hopes of finding that one camber profile that suits me perfectly. 

Bindings: Union Contacts if I feel like keeping them. 
If not: Flux DS or Flow the Five SE. 

Boots: Nike Kaiju, Nike Zoom DK or 32 TM-two depending on which one fits/feels MOST comfortable at the shop. 

Looking to get back into snowboarding after a 2 season hiatus. Hopefully the equipment I choose will work out for me and my riding.


----------



## MotleyJue (Feb 2, 2013)

13/14 161 Never Summer Cobra with 13/14 Union Factory Bindings
13/14 162 GNU Metal Guru (Wife picked it up for me when I was deployed) No Bindings yet, haven't checked how stiff the board is, but am considering Ride Capos..Any Suggs?
12/2013 157 Never Summer Evo with Rome 390 Boss Bindings
12/13 Thirty Two Lashed size 11.....they're a little soft though. Considering going stiffer after my ankle break. Looking at the 14' DC Judge....Open to any Suggestions?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

tdn said:


> I'm going to start another thread like this in a week.. just in case anyone's gear changes.


Ok,k: perfect.:eusa_clap: I never bother with these threads cause mine actually changes weekly


TT


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

MotleyJue said:


> Considering going stiffer after my ankle break. Looking at the 14' DC Judge....Open to any Suggestions?


Really depends...riding style for starters, and how healed is the ankle? I broke my ankle last season(and toe with some other damage Lol) and the one and only time my foot ever felt okay was while wearing my snowboard boots. The boots I wore at the time were at a 6-7 stiffness, my current boots are now at 4-6 stiffness and it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## MTeepell (Sep 26, 2013)

this year im riding:
-2013 rome sds 158
-ride frankenstein bindings
-Soloman savage boa straightjacket boots


----------



## MTeepell (Sep 26, 2013)

i ride a rome sds with a rocker-camber profile. i suggest you look for one as well, it rides great. my board has the rocker at the tips, and two cambers, one under each boot.


----------



## MotleyJue (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm about 20% Park and 80% groomers and backcountry. I like tree runs, hike and rides and cliffs. You think the DC Judges will work out or should I go softer. I haven't really heard much about them.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

tdn said:


> I'm going to start another thread like this in a week.. just in case anyone's gear changes.


Good plan! I think we've got 3 of these going already... :dizzy:


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Good plan! I think we've got 3 of these going already... :dizzy:


Clearly people overlooked the link I posted in the beginning referring back to the original thread :dunno:


----------



## hhanson (Aug 10, 2013)

2013 yes pyl 161
2012 burton cartels

2011 yes great dudes 159
2011 burton cartels


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

MotleyJue said:


> I'm about 20% Park and 80% groomers and backcountry. I like tree runs, hike and rides and cliffs. You think the DC Judges widefinitely out or should I go softer. I haven't really heard much about them.


Those would definitely work for you then. They're more stiff like you noted, but that isn't really an issue if you're hitting park 20% . T. Rice wears em, they're definitely acceptable lol


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

SnowOwl said:


> Those would definitely work for you then. They're more stiff like you noted, but that isn't really an issue if you're hitting park 20% . T. Rice wears em, they're definitely acceptable lol


TRice doesn't wear judges.
He wears TRices (formerly Status).


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> TRice doesn't wear judges.
> He wears TRices (formerly Status).


Ah Yeah sorrray lol


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Jibfreak said:


> How do you like that slasher? Is it pretty stiff or more of a medium flex? Been wanting to grab one of those for a few seasons now.


If you don't have a pow board, buy one, even better if you can buy last season's model as they didn't change and the graphics are better imo. Probably the best bang for your buck pow board out there if you don't need to ride switch in pow.

Its medium stiff i would say its a 6


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah I know... I really need one! I still haven't ridden a full on pow deck, might need to find a way to demo a Charlie to see if its a big step up from my current board.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

On Sale Capita Charlie Slasher FK Snowboard 158 2013


----------



## Grego (Sep 29, 2013)

2014 NS SL
2014 Union Force
2013 Salomon Savage


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

I appreciate the link brotha, I've got some buddies that would hook me up with a cheap slasher but it would still be around 200. I'm working just enough to stay alive so I have time to shred but the downside is I don't have a lot of extra cash! Just spent $140 on my new deck too so I'm quite strapped.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

2012 NS Evo
2013 Cartels (on order)
2013 Salomon F3.0


----------



## Curmudgeon5462 (Oct 4, 2013)

2013 Flow Quantum
2013 K2 Cinch CTS
Old ass Solomon Boots.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

holy crap the hype on never summer on this forum is ridiculous...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> TRice doesn't wear judges.
> He wears TRices (formerly Status).


Which are one step stiffer than the Judges too.


----------



## Grego (Sep 29, 2013)

Steezus Christ said:


> holy crap the hype on never summer on this forum is ridiculous...


You define hype as simply owning one?

Really?

mkay.

I would define it as such if I was constantly in your face sayin "NS! NS!".

I'm not.

Ride whatever the fuck you want.


----------



## TheOneMax (Sep 29, 2013)

Ride Buck Up
Union Contact
Haven't buy boots yet

Here's a picture


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

2012 K2 Parkstar
2012 Raiden Zero
2012 DC Judge

Live and ride in Minnesota. Trying to get into park and flatlat tricks as much as possible since that's about all that's worth riding in MN. Couldn't be happier with my setup.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm riding my tried and true log, 08 forum lander 157 with 2010 rome 390s. Just bought a salomon grip that's a couple years old as well. Prob going to upgrade next year, board anyways I like the bindings and they're still in good shape.


----------

